# Rabbit-safe paint?



## Katmais_mommy (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd really love to paint my bunnies' hutches. If there isn't such a thing, then I just won't paint the legs of the hutches.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 25, 2011)

Most of the paints you'll find on the market now in the US are safe when dry.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 25, 2011)

:yeahthat: The only thing that bothers me is that the water based stuff now is like a plastic and might plug up the digestion. By "safe" I think they mean it no longer contains lead or any other toxics.


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 25, 2011)

Perhaps you could stain it? It would still look nice and colorful, but would be totally safe.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Aug 25, 2011)

Eh, I really want their hutches to be colorful. Like Kody would have a purple hutch, Gopher- a pink hutch, and Katmai- a blue hutch. All pastel/baby colors


----------



## MILU (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know what the paints are safe or not, but I know your bunnies will have beautiful hutches!!


----------

